# Bad Boy Lemon Law?



## 10 Ringer (Jul 28, 2016)

We bought a new 2016 Bad Boy Buggy Ambush Is in December and this is the problems we have had with it.
Bad Boy Buggy
1st night that the dealer delivered it the buggy wouldn’t crank/turn over in gas mode. The next day another member in our club helped us get it to crank by jiggling wires and filters.
2nd day we took it down one of our club trails in electric and it would not crank in gas to be put into 4wd. It later would not go forward or backward in electric which left us stranded for about 15 minutes while we turned the switch and buttons on and off, jiggled wires,etc.
3rd day We took it to the Eastern section of our property down a logging road which is all electric to go hunting that evening. Upon us getting back to the buggy at nightfall, the buggy would not move in electric so we had use gas while we discovered that we did not have any headlight. Therefore, we had to drive approximately 5 miles back to camp with a flashlight. The rest of the season we had to travel using a flashlight and auxiliary lights to travel, and we didn’t feel comfortable traveling far from camp.
The next day the parking brake came loose so we had to take it to our dealer. When we took it to our dealer, he said that we shouldn’t use the parking brake unless we were on a steep hill. We had to adjust the parking brake handle twice afterwards ourselves and then adjust the rear parking break caliper cable.
2 weeks later we found out why the gas wasn’t wanting to crank/turn over sometimes. We found a disconnected plug going from the switch to the starter. We reconnected it and it started up in gas. In late January, we took it to our dealer to have him fix the headlights. He had to replace a 48-volt converter, and which fixed the headlights, taillights, and 12-volt outlet.
We brought it back home to North Ga from South Ga and the next problem we had was when we were driving it around at home and the front right cv shaft started popping. When we turned to go around a curve it blew out of the boot and we almost flipped, with grease and ball bearings falling everywhere. It would not go anywhere in electric, so we drove it up on the trailer. When we told Bad Boy Buggies and our dealer whom we purchased it from that it broke, they told us to take it to our nearby dealer and they would fix it. We took it to. They said it would be 1.5 to 2 weeks before they could get around to looking at it, which we were fine with. They ended up ordering the front right cv shaft and strut assembly and it took them 2 months before they got it fixed so we could pick it up.  When we got it back we noticed that it was leaning to the left on the back side and the front right strut assembly was higher than the left side. We took it off the trailer and then the front right cv shaft blew out again. When we jacked the front end up, we realized that while the wheel was connected to the body, there wasn’t anything to prevent the tire from rotating side to side. 
 As we loaded it on our trailer, we discovered that we didn’t have any normal foot brakes. We then drove 200 miles to take it to our original dealer (which said that he would fix the brakes, cv joint, strut assembly, and measure where the buggy was leaning to the left and where the right strut was higher than the left one. When we got it back two weeks later he said that he fixed everything, and that there wasn’t anything wrong with the brakes except that there was a little bit too much fluid even though we never added any. He said that he measured the buggy and everything was level. We took it to our hunting club 70 miles away, and when we went to take it off the trailer, it didn’t have any brakes and it rolled backwards off the trailer. When we called the dealer the next day, he said that everything was working when it left his place and suggested that we bled the brakes and check the fluid. We did that and they were working fine, and we went riding down one of our club roads and didn’t have any brakes which caused us to loose control and nearly flip when we had to dodge a tree, while we ran into a briar patch. We topped the fluid level back off and brakes started working intermittently. Now the cart is leaning to the left and the left hand front cv boot is ripped apart and the right front cv joint is popping again. We brought it back to North Ga and parked it in our storage building. We then measured the front side and the strut on the right is 2 inches taller than the left hand side even though the tire on the right side 1-2 inches lower on the right side.
Since it first arrived we have noticed that the front cv joints/axles are at an angle whereas our other members’ same year model and make bad boy buggies as well as the one at Bass Pro Shops goes straight out from the motor to the wheel. Ever since the first month we have tried to get Bad Boy Buggies and our dealer () to buy it back because it is a lemon. Bad Boy Buggies says that the dealer would be responsible for giving us a refund. Our dealer said that Bad Boy Buggies would be responsible for refunding our money. All they will ever say is that they can fix it if we take it to them. We have had so many breakdowns that we decided to buy a $80 technicians/service repair manual. It has been broken down for over 4 months and this is will just be month 7 of us owning it. It has had us scared to death that we would get in the woods and leave us stranded. It has always been very tippy and it seems prone to want to roll over. It will only go 10 miles on a charge our hunting land.

While Ga's lemon law doesn't cover atv's, the Federal Lemon Law does. What do y'all think? Anyone been through this before?


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 28, 2016)

Might be worth a few bucks to sit down with a lawyer.

I have heard that they don't go far on electric though. You don't seem to be far off from par with that...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jul 28, 2016)

That bad boy would have already been back at the dealer, and cash in my hand, or a court summons in his hand.  How ever he wanted to handle it.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 28, 2016)

That stinks. Had a buddy win one at a realtree event.. He immediatly put it on Craigslist. I think he's still sitting on it.


----------



## REUSSERY (Aug 2, 2016)

fix it, sell it, and go get a Ranger


----------



## Struttin'-n-Drummin' (Aug 4, 2016)

you have dealt with this issue for about 6 months to long.   Take it back to the dealer with the full explanation you have written out here.  
If you get no where with that, an attorney may be needed to help straighten this out.


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 4, 2016)

Struttin'-n-Drummin' said:


> you have dealt with this issue for about 6 months to long.   Take it back to the dealer with the full explanation you have written out here.
> If you get no where with that, an attorney may be needed to help straighten this out.<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


Second that..


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't understand why anyone still buys a BBB.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 4, 2016)

REUSSERY said:


> fix it, sell it, and go get a Ranger


That's what we would have done for sure ,but our club is 3,000 acres of electric only.


----------



## cr00241 (Aug 4, 2016)

Go speak to an attorney immediately because the longer you wait, the better it is for BBB and the dealer. 

Honestly you need to get your money back. You would be much better off getting a regular golf cart, lifting it and adding accessories yourself. You probably will save close to 10k for what those ambush cost. 

I have seen those parts first hand come off the container, very cheap and rusty parts. 

Hope it works out for you, but you need to act quickly.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 5, 2016)

The sad thing about it is that no dealers of other brands and even BBB dealers want it. They won't even give us a price on buying it. When we get our money back we are going to get a Beast 4x4. Anyone had any experience with them?


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 20, 2016)

*Update*

The company has contacted us thanks to the better business bureau and agreed to look over it at their main headquarters in Augusta GA. They still have not said what they are going to do for us yet, besides get their technicians to go over it with a "fine tooth comb"


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 20, 2016)

I would have told the delivery guy to take it back right then and there.... And told him to bring me one that cranks up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2016)

Sorry for your bad luck, I've never read anything good about them.  Buy a Honda and never look back.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry for your bad luck, I've never read anything good about them.  Buy a Honda and never look back.



Our hunting club is electric only.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 20, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> I would have told the delivery guy to take it back right then and there.... And told him to bring me one that cranks up.



He said that I cranked up when he put it on the trailer, and my parents who got this for me as a present requested that we kept it and maybe it was just a small hiccup. So I reapectfully did so. But me and my dad thought the same thing as you, but if momma ain't happy, ain't nobody happy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 20, 2016)

10 Ringer said:


> Our hunting club is electric only.





My bad.     I thought BBB would improve after the EZ-Go buy out, evidently not.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Aug 20, 2016)

REUSSERY said:


> fix it, sell it, and go get a Ranger





10 Ringer said:


> That's what we would have done for sure ,but our club is 3,000 acres of electric only.



We have an all electric 4x4 Ranger.  Works great.


----------



## mattech (Aug 22, 2016)

10 Ringer said:


> The company has contacted us thanks to the better business bureau and agreed to look over it at their main headquarters in Augusta GA. They still have not said what they are going to do for us yet, besides get their technicians to go over it with a "fine tooth comb"



Sounds like they plan on fixing it. Being in a service job, I can tell ya you need to either accept that or demand a refund now.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Aug 22, 2016)

mattech said:


> Sounds like they plan on fixing it. Being in a service job, I can tell ya you need to either accept that or demand a refund now.



We have asked for a refund ever since the 5th day of owning it and demanded one for the past 3 months. They refuse to awknowledge that we don't want I fixed and we want a refund.


----------



## mattech (Aug 24, 2016)

10 Ringer said:


> We have asked for a refund ever since the 5th day of owning it and demanded one for the past 3 months. They refuse to awknowledge that we don't want I fixed and we want a refund.



At this point you should lawyer up and don't take it to them. If they service it at the main shop they can say it's fixed now. Wife had to use Ford about 12 years ago for her Ford focus over a similar issue. She called a lawyer and won.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Sep 13, 2016)

As of now this is all the repairs that have been done by dealers and Manufacture(Not counting the off record things to get us out of the woods with). If this thing ain't a lemon I don't know what is.
Dealer Number 1. (original dealer we purchased it from) 
A.	February 2015
1.Dc-Dc Converter
B. Late June
1. replaced (2) steering arm brackets right and left front
Replaced (1) hub assembly right front
Replaced (1) strut with bearing assembly right front
Repalced (2)anti rattle brake pad springs right front
Replaced (1) CV axle right front
Dealer Number 2 April 1st- June 10th 
Cv axle assembly
STRUT assembly, Front LH
Right Front Strut Assembly
Textron Specialized Vehicles (manufacture)
All 4 struts were replaced, this included all 4 brake rotors, and brake calipers as well.
All brake lines as well as the master cylinder were replaced, the brake system was filled and bled per specifications
The park brake was adjusted per factory specifications
The drive clutch and drive belt were replaced
The engine oil, oil filter and air filter were changed
The battery connections were all tightened to specification and batteries were cleaned properly.
The inspection board on the back of the unit was replaced.
There was fault in history that indicated a Main Contactor issue, the main solenoid was changed.
The motor wires were all tightened to factory specifications.


----------



## mattech (Sep 13, 2016)

Are they doing anything about it or just fixing current issues?


----------



## 10 Ringer (Sep 14, 2016)

Just fixing current issues.


----------



## mattech (Sep 15, 2016)

If your happy with that, then good deal, if not I would lawyer up or this is gonna be a long term deal with this thing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 15, 2016)

Dood sale that thing !!!  It's junk and always will be junk.


----------



## William McDaniel (Dec 4, 2016)

Sorry for your experience. The Ambush sucked me in too a couple of years ago. Absolutely the worst cart/UTV I have ever owned! My experience was very similar to yours. I finally bit the bullet and traded it at a dealership that sold them (kinda hard to admit they are junk if you are selling them!).


----------



## 10 Ringer (Dec 24, 2016)

UPDATE: After we took it to the factory, they still didn't get everything fixed. When going from forward to reverse in gas, it wants to continue going backward after changing it to forwards then it goes out of reverse and grinds gears then decides to go into forward. When using it in electric it just stops working if you try to turn around or go forward then backward. Me and a buddy went to go check trail cams and turned around in a food plot and we had to turn the key on and off for 5 or 10 minutes till it ever decided to work. Late November, my dad was driving it along one of our firebreak roads and as he started to go down a slight hill the brakes failed and he couldn't steer it either. He centered about a 6" tree and the whole front end is messed up now. It left a nasty bruise on his leg as well as a pretty bad cut on his leg when he crashed.


----------



## KDarsey (Dec 24, 2016)

fer shore Id have a lawyer on it now. Thing ain't safe or dependable. When it starts hurtin' you it is time to lawyer up big.
 Never heard anything but the same story you are telling about these things anyhow. Junk.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Dec 24, 2016)

KDarsey said:


> fer shore Id have a lawyer on it now. Thing ain't safe or dependable. When it starts hurtin' you it is time to lawyer up big.
> Never heard anything but the same story you are telling about these things anyhow. Junk.


 We already have gotten one, but the legal process is long and complicated. First we have to send a professional letter to the dealer and manufacture, then find an expert witness to analyze the buggy and testify in court that the buggy's brakes did fail and this caused my dad to wreck into a tree.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Dec 24, 2016)

I'd quit posting about this or maybe even delete this whole thread since you are going forward with this as a legal issue.  JMHO


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Mar 18, 2017)

Looks like there was a recall in 2014  https://www.cpsc.gov/Recalls/2014/bad-boy-buggies-recalls-recreational-off-road-vehicles


----------



## 10 Ringer (Mar 18, 2017)

Yes, and for the same thing we had problems for, but that was for the previous year model.


----------



## 10 Ringer (Apr 18, 2017)

Here's a pic of the buggy after he hit the tree


----------



## Gaswamp (Sep 2, 2021)

wonder if tenringer ever got if taken care of


----------

